# Smart Phone



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone know of a smart phone with a strong vibrate mode , On our farm a big problem is missed call
we do not feel the smart phone vibrate . Dad still has a basic phone and never misses a call


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

endrow said:


> Anyone know of a smart phone with a strong vibrate mode , On our farm a big problem is missed call
> we do not feel the smart phone vibrate . Dad still has a basic phone and never misses a call


I have a iphone 5 and I can feel the vibration if I place the phone in a area close to the skin like my front shirt pocket when I am sitting or in my front pants pocket when I am standing. My phone is encased in a Otter Box so I am sure this reduces the vibration somewhat, but it still works well enough for me to feel it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> I have a iphone 5 and I can feel the vibration if I place the phone in a area close to the skin like my front shirt pocket when I am sitting or in my front pants pocket when I am standing. My phone is encased in a Otter Box so I am sure this reduces the vibration somewhat, but it still works well enough for me to feel it.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I normally have my iPhone 5 with Otter Box hooked to my right front pants pocket, sometimes I feel it and other times i don't. If your just placing it in your pocket I always feel it, but I've also broke more phones in my pocket than I ever have in a case or hanging on my pants pocket or belt.

I think the vibrate was stronger on my Motorola Atrix than the iPhone.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ignore the sob anyway when I'm on the tractor.....three or more in a row might warrant a looksee


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

The other day, a guy had a smart phone that was set up so that the camera light strobed when a call came in. I could see that being useful in certain situations.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

RockmartGA said:


> The other day, a guy had a smart phone that was set up so that the camera light strobed when a call came in. I could see that being useful in certain situations.


 My wife's Verizon iPhone does that, but mine's from AT&T and doesn't have the same settings.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> My wife's Verizon iPhone does that, but mine's from AT&T and doesn't have the same settings.


Most likely an app for that.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I just switched from a GZone, to an Iphone 4. I had 2 of the GZs and man I could feel that in my pocket. I've alreay noticed that I'm missing calls on the Iphone, it just doesn't shake as hard. Is there a way to turn it up? Mines in a lifeproof case.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I have always missed calls no matter what phone I have when they are on vibrate. We have cab tractors so most of the time I can hear them ring.


----------



## JeffRocknr (Nov 25, 2009)

I have the Iphone 5 and when someone calls the flashlight flashes. Its really bright more like a strobe effect. In the truck at night when it goes off first thing I do is look in the rear view mirror thinking I am getting pulled over.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I can feel my iPhone 5 in my right pocket but not left as my left leg has no feeling in it from the hip to my knee. I keep the ringer wide open and the flash on strobe.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

get a hands free blue tooth, you can set them so all your rings come to the earpiece and you always have your hands free for equipment operation and your coffee !!

Its a huge help running the loader or the bale wagon tho, even working in the shop i leave mine in the whole time, who cares if you look like some hollywood diva if it works it works.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

AaronQ said:


> get a hands free blue tooth, you can set them so all your rings come to the earpiece and you always have your hands free for equipment operation and your coffee !!
> 
> Its a huge help running the loader or the bale wagon tho, even working in the shop i leave mine in the whole time, who cares if you look like some hollywood diva if it works it works.


I hated mine from the start and can't find it now.


----------



## AaronQ (Feb 25, 2013)

mlappin said:


> I hated mine from the start and can't find it now.


its tough to find one that works well with good sound quality and sound pickup but that also fits well and is comfortable to wear.

We've tried the jawbone and have no switched to a bluetooth called voyager pro built by plantronics.

the sound quality is excellent and the range is very good.

you get what you pay for no doubt.

In alberta the gov has recently passed legislation against distracted driving and its a pretty good ticket to be caught holding your phone. its coming everywhere so be ready for it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AaronQ said:


> In alberta the gov has recently passed legislation against distracted driving and its a pretty good ticket to be caught holding your phone. its coming everywhere so be ready for it.


That would be great....I hope the fine here would be a $1000.....maybe some of these morons would get a grip on the wheel.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

AaronQ said:


> In alberta the gov has recently passed legislation against distracted driving and its a pretty good ticket to be caught holding your phone. its coming everywhere so be ready for it.


Amen, I'm tired of idiots trying to text and drive about taking me out from their stupidity.

I take it hands free is still okay? In England if I remember correctly all calls must be handsfree or you must pull over to the side of the road to use your cell.

The Kenwood receiver I installed in my truck has handsfree built in, works very well as a matter of fact.


----------



## Cornstalker (Jul 30, 2013)

Bluetooth headset might be the fix you are looking for. Blocks out most of the external noises and rings right in your ear. Jawbone makes some great ones.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Vol said:


> That would be great....I hope the fine here would be a $1000.....maybe some of these morons would get a grip on the wheel.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Can they still hold a burger while driving and try to get a sip of drink too ;-)


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Down here they hold chicken bones.....cell phone is always bluetooffy, coordinated of course....


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Chicken while driving? What a mess!


----------



## triabordofarm (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm certain you can make the iPhone ring through the fm radio. I'll look into it..


----------

